# Hash brown potatoes - anyone know how to make like the ones in McDonalds?



## 2belucile (Feb 3, 2009)

My sister (and I) love the hash browns that they serve in McDonalds. I tried to make them, but they came full of grease, and very different.  
Anyone of you knows how to make them, or tell me what I am doing wrong?
Thanks for the advice......


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 3, 2009)

There are some great ideas/information HERE ---- HTH

Have Fun!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 3, 2009)

2belucile, I have never eaten hashbrowns from McDonalds, but I'm thinking they come in rectangular patties, is that right? I'm not sure you can accomplish that at home, because they are probably extruded by machine. Here in Mexico, I can buy the patties of "hashbrown" potatoes in the meat department of my supermarket. I do buy them occasionally, and then fry them in a small amount of oil/butter. To make your own from raw potatoes, try precooking your potatoes, dicing them very fine and then cooking them in a mixture of a few tablespoons of butter and oil. You might be able to get the taste you are looking for - and they will almost certainly be even better! Good luck!


----------



## 2belucile (Feb 4, 2009)

Uncle Ben:  Thanks for the link, is very interesting, next time I will squeeze them very well,  and will use the iron squillet. 
Mexico Karen:  When I lived in Canada used to buy them in the supermarket, but in here they don´t sell them  (or perhaps haven´t looked well enough)
And to both of you, thanks for the advise


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 4, 2009)

Ben may be Uncle Bob's brother, I'm not sure 

They obviously do more than just grate the potatoes but if yours were full of grease then your grease/fat wasn't hot enough.  If you want you can finely grate your potatoes and then chop a bit, toss in some salt, pepper, that should do it.  Just make sure the fat is hot enough.  I'm sure they use a deep fryer but they also probably fry these frozen.  You're not going to get them quite the same...they will be more dense.  BUT, they are still good!


----------



## gadzooks (Feb 4, 2009)

I serve hash browns every Thursday morning in the shelter, with eggs, sausage chorizo, warm flour tortillas. I grate the spuds with a food processor (fine grating disc) and mix with finely chopped brown onion while the griddle heats. Oil the griddle and squeeze the mix like I'm making snowballs to get rid of water. Put 'em on the griddle and mash with a spatula. Turn when the bottom is brown, and drain on paper towels on a rack, in a warm oven, while I'm frying sausage, eggs, and chorizo and eggs mixed. They are not like McDonald's. I do not soak the grated potatoes in sugar water, parboil and freeze them in little square patties, and then deep-fry them and stick 'em under a heat lamp. I also  fry with vegetable oil, generally. McD's uses lard for hash browns and French fries. I get no complaints, or leftovers.


----------



## 2belucile (Feb 4, 2009)

Gadzook: I dont mind if they ae not like McDonalds, just would like something edible, nothing too greasy.
It´s this correct?
               RAW or PARBOILED (?) potatoes and onion, grated, and squeezed.  
               OIL:  Griddle just oiled? 
               DRAIN in paper towels. Put in warm oven.


----------



## 2belucile (Feb 4, 2009)

OH MY!!!  I meant Uncle Bob!! not Uncle Ben,  the link is interesting
Kitchenelf, for sure the oil was perhaps not hot enough.  I try to avoid frying things.


----------



## gadzooks (Feb 4, 2009)

2belucile said:


> Gadzook: I dont mind if they ae not like McDonalds, just would like something edible, nothing too greasy.
> It´s this correct?
> RAW or PARBOILED (?) potatoes and onion, grated, and squeezed.
> OIL:  Griddle just oiled?
> DRAIN in paper towels. Put in warm oven.



Ummm...I shred them and mix them with onion, both raw, squeeze the excess water out, and fry on a hot, oiled griddle. Mash flat, brown on both sides, place on paper towels on oven racks in a warm oven while everything else cooks.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 4, 2009)

gadzooks said:


> I serve hash browns every Thursday morning in the shelter, with eggs, sausage chorizo, warm flour tortillas. I grate the spuds with a food processor (fine grating disc) and mix with finely chopped brown onion while the griddle heats. Oil the griddle and squeeze the mix like I'm making snowballs to get rid of water. Put 'em on the griddle and mash with a spatula. Turn when the bottom is brown, and drain on paper towels on a rack, in a warm oven, while I'm frying sausage, eggs, and chorizo and eggs mixed. They are not like McDonald's. I do not soak the grated potatoes in sugar water, parboil and freeze them in little square patties, and then deep-fry them and stick 'em under a heat lamp. I also fry with vegetable oil, generally. McD's uses lard for hash browns and French fries. I get no complaints, or leftovers.


 
McDonalds hasn't used lard for decades.  But it's probably why their fries tasted so good.

That said, I am arriving for breakfast with you sometime.  I'll help cook for the folks at the shelter in return for that breakfast you are describing.  My mouth ... she waters!


----------



## 2belucile (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry I haven´t answered before, as I was out of the city (no computer). I will try again, following all the advise from all of you, and hope this time they will come good.
Thanks and have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 9, 2009)

This is what I do.It has a lot of flavor.Not a whole lot of grease.

6 Russet Potatoes: cleaned,peeled if you want.Then cut into bite sized  chunks.

Cooked bacon  1/2 lb chopped up.I usually chop it up then cook it.Drain the fat.Set aside

1 teaspoon Onion powder
1 teaspoon Seasoned Salt
Dash of fresh ground black pepper
Dash of Paprika
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
Reserve 1 Tablespoon of bacon grease

Preheat your oven to 400 degrees
Cook potatoes for 30 minutes,or until fork tender and golden brown.

Mix the potatoes and seasonings and oil in a large bowl until they are coated well.
It will look like you don't have enough oil.You will.

Place the potatoes on a cooking sheet.Make sure that they are flat and not stacked up.Place the potatoes in the preheated oven.
After 10 minutes sprinkle on the bacon bits.Don't mix them in with the potatoes until they are done.
No need to turn the potatoes while they cook.

Add 1 tablespoon of bacon grease drizzled over the top of the potatoes.Cook until done.

Remove them and let the cookie sheet rest 10 minutes.By letting it rest a minute keeps the potatoes from sticking to the pan,and not break.

Enjoy.

Munky.


----------



## mastercooker (May 2, 2009)

Hi, 


Here are the steps for making hash browns:
Wash 4 large potatoes thoroughly, cut off any bruises or unusual spots.
Pierce each with a fork a few times for ventilation, then place potatoes in the oven for 4-5 minutes.
Remove them from the oven and cut each into thirds, refrigerate for 3 mins. to cool. Slice one medium sized onion (optional).
Once potatoes are cool enough to handle, chop them up into bite sized pieces.
Heat vegetable oil or butter in a skillet (about 1/2 inch high) on medium-high heat and add potatoes once oil is good and hot. Once potatoes start to brown, add onions (optional). When potatoes are golden brown, remove all ingredients from skillet by draining on paper towel-lined plate.
Immediately season to taste with salt & pepper.
Tips:

Add some dried herbs when seasoning - basil and oregano are always tasty additions! 
You can grate the potatoes instead of slicing them for a different texture. 
Sometimes _just_ potatoes don't get the kick? A tried and true selection is to add shredded cheese or tear up sandwich ham into pieces and throw that in there. 

Warnings:

Be sure potatoes are cooled before fully slicing them. Steam burns can hurt a lot! 
Watch out for grease fires -- slide a lid over the pan to smother them or use baking soda. Don't use water to put them out!


----------



## mcnerd (May 2, 2009)

mastercooker said:


> Pierce each with a fork a few times for ventilation, then place potatoes in the *oven for 4-5 minute*s.


What temperature would that be?


----------



## divascancook (May 3, 2009)

This is making me real hungry!


----------



## 2belucile (May 3, 2009)

To all of you thanks for the tips,  for sure my next batch of hash browns will be really good!!


----------

